# Tinnitus and vaping



## Waine

I'm just doing a snap survey on the possible connection between vaping and developing tinnitus. Your honest feedback will be appreciated.

Has anyone here developed tinnitus (loud, unexplained ringing / hissing in the ears) after they began vaping?

I developed tinnitus a few months after starting to vape, but I refuse to believe that it is vaping related. Why? — because I would not want to face this as a reality in my life, as I enjoy vaping so much.

Incidentally, there seems to be a world wide increase in tinnitus.

If you prefer to PM me, you are welcome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahlie

I've had tinnitus since long before I started vaping. I don't think there is a connection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jones

do you use asprin/disprin ?
its a common side effect !


----------



## Mahlie

Jones said:


> do you use asprin/disprin ?
> its a common side effect !



I'm allergic to aspirin, so I never take any of those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Ice

I only hear the hissing of those dual claptons... I hope

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nope. Nothing in 4 years of vaping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb

I suffered before I started vaping. Have not noticed any change for better or worse since i started.


----------



## GregF

Nope not me. The only ringing I get in my ears is when my wife gets cross with me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Halfdaft

Like many of the others I had it before I started vaping. It hasn't affected it in anyway at all.


----------



## RichJB

craigb said:


> I suffered before I started vaping. Have not noticed any change for better or worse since i started.



Ditto. Mine isn't from vaping or from disprin. It's from too much Van Halen on the headphones while growing up.  I can't say it bothers me much but it's there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Tinnitus is also a sign of aging....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969

Or when the wife wants to "communicate clearly and ensure that I understand her..."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

could it not be a blood pressure related issue as well? Increased amounts of nicotine and increased blood pressure could be a possible cause... don't quote or flame me its just an idea on tangent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahlie

RichJB said:


> Ditto. Mine isn't from vaping or from disprin. It's from too much Van Halen on the headphones while growing up.  I can't say it bothers me much but it's there.



That explains it!! Guns 'n Roses for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb

RichJB said:


> Ditto. Mine isn't from vaping or from disprin. It's from too much Van Halen on the headphones while growing up.  I can't say it bothers me much but it's there.





Mahlie said:


> That explains it!! Guns 'n Roses for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I blame standing right in front of the speakers during Barney Simon' s sets @ doors in edenvale. 

If it's too loud, you're too old!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Mahlie said:


> I've had tinnitus since long before I started vaping. I don't think there is a connection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same here. I don't think it's related to vaping.


----------



## Halfdaft

RichJB said:


> Ditto. Mine isn't from vaping or from disprin. It's from too much Van Halen on the headphones while growing up.  I can't say it bothers me much but it's there.


I blame Desmond and the Tutus and standing in the front row...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

You said what?


----------



## Eequinox

Been struggling with it way before i started vaping .it seems to run in my family


----------



## kev mac

Mahlie said:


> I've had tinnitus since long before I started vaping. I don't think there is a connection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After 40+ yrs.of playing in loud rock bands my hearing may have suffered somewhat though thankfully I've not developed tinnitus.This is the first I've heard of a connection between the affliction and vapeing,and IMO there is none.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Cheers guys! I read an article where a woman claimed to develop tinnitus from vaping. I didn't want to post the link . It happened to me. But I can only attribute it to coincidence. I just needed some input from my fellow vapers, and the response was awesome ! Thanks a ton.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfdaft

Waine said:


> Cheers guys! I read an article where a woman claimed to develop tinnitus from vaping. I didn't want to post the link . It happened to me. But I can only attribute it to coincidence. I just needed some input from my fellow vapers, and the response was awesome ! Thanks a ton.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have heard of people who are sensitive to pg and because of that they experience weird side effects. That's maybe something to look into.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Waine 

Just adding on to this thread

I believe tinnitus has been around a lot longer than "mainstream vaping" and has been suffered by many people before vaping. My late father had it about 15 years ago and wasnt a smoker or vaper.

My cousin got it recently and is also not a smoker or vaper. Her ENT specialist apparently conceded that in many cases doctors dont know how or why it is caused and it remains somewhat of a mystery. 

It could have links with vaping, who knows, but it doesnt seem like vaping would be the main cause of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

From Wiki:



> Tinnitus is not a disease but a symptom that can result from a number of underlying causes. One of the most common causes is noise-induced hearing loss. Other causes include: ear infections, disease of the heart or blood vessels, Ménière's disease, brain tumors, emotional stress, exposure to certain medications, a previous head injury, and earwax. It is more common in those with depression... Prevention involves avoiding loud noise.



So, if you are a vaper experiencing tinnitus, avoiding those iPod earphones (or at least turning the volume way down) may be a better response than trying to look for/change anything in vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Neal

In similar fashion to previous posts I have had tinnitus for years. No change in 3 years of vaping. Having spent hundreds of hours over the years playing gigs in small venues through a cranked up Marshall stack it is surprising I have any hearing left at all.


----------



## JollyVaper

I had tinnitus before I started vaping. But I did notice an increase in intensity a few weeks after I started vaping, not sure if it was just a coincidence. I read an article that juices that are higher in PG can aggravate tinnitus symptoms. 

The increased intensity subsided after a few weeks and life was back to the standard mind-numbing ringing, albeit a little softer.


----------



## Captain Chaos

Reviving an old post. 

I started developing tinnitus after doing national service in 1985/86. When I did my first flight medical in 1987, I was a little apprehensive about the outcome, but all was okay. The doctor told me that it is normally caused by very loud noises.

I have more tinnitus in my left ear. I am pretty sure it is due to my buddy with his R4 on my left side that caused the tinnitus because his rifle's breach/cartridge ejection was close to my left ear constantly. Poor guy on my right hand side got the same treatment from my R4. Guy on his right......... etc. 

Being a gunner with the big G5 guns probably also didn't help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Captain Chaos said:


> Reviving an old post.
> 
> I started developing tinnitus after doing national service in 1985/86. When I did my first flight medical in 1987, I was a little apprehensive about the outcome, but all was okay. The doctor told me that it is normally caused by very loud noises.
> 
> I have more tinnitus in my left ear. I am pretty sure it is due to my buddy with his R4 on my left side that caused the tinnitus because his rifle's breach/cartridge ejection was close to my left ear constantly. Poor guy on my right hand side got the same treatment from my R4. Guy on his right......... etc.
> 
> Being a gunner with the big G5 guns probably also didn't help.


Nope, it was definitely vaping that caused it. No doubt in my mind...

Jokes aside, how are you not deaf?


----------



## Captain Chaos

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Nope, it was definitely vaping that caused it. No doubt in my mind...
> 
> Jokes aside, how are you not deaf?


Good question! In those days SANDF didn't care. They owned us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamo88

it may be the nicotine that causes tinnitus, nicotine causes the constriction of blood vessels to the organ (ear)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine

I'm hoping it's a CO incidence. I guess I'll never really know, because I don't intend quitting vaping in the near future. But if I do, and the tinnitus disappears, I will post feedback on this thread.  

I'm learning to live with it though. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Captain Chaos said:


> Reviving an old post.
> 
> I started developing tinnitus after doing national service in 1985/86. When I did my first flight medical in 1987, I was a little apprehensive about the outcome, but all was okay. The doctor told me that it is normally caused by very loud noises.
> 
> I have more tinnitus in my left ear. I am pretty sure it is due to my buddy with his R4 on my left side that caused the tinnitus because his rifle's breach/cartridge ejection was close to my left ear constantly. Poor guy on my right hand side got the same treatment from my R4. Guy on his right......... etc.
> 
> Being a gunner with the big G5 guns probably also didn't help.


I am also ex-sadf. I also have hearing issues which I am convinced are from back then.

Tinnitus I have had in both ears from those days.

Sometimes bad sometimes not.

But yes, all those noises back then and you never knew when it was going to hit.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

I have a friend, did military service SADF in the eightees. He has tinnitus to this day. He spoke of border duties and swears that his tinnitus is from a "contact", the sound of bombs and also from an R4 rattling off next to his head. 

Tinnitus really sucks. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zia

No symptoms in ~6 months of vaping from me... Although I did install a banging sound system in my car so it might come around soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Waine said:


> I have a friend, did military service SADF in the eightees. He has tinnitus to this day. He spoke of border duties and swears that his tinnitus is from a "contact", the sound of bombs and also from an R4 rattling off next to his head.
> 
> Tinnitus really sucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Christmas beetles we used to call it. Still chuckle when in the movies the good guys have a casual chat in the middle of a shootout. You fire a firearm indoors without ear protection you are not going to be speaking normally for a while. And yes, the effects can be long term.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Raindance said:


> Christmas beetles we used to call it. Still chuckle when in the movies the good guys have a casual chat in the middle of a shootout. You fire a firearm indoors without ear protection you are not going to be speaking normally for a while. And yes, the effects can be long term.
> 
> Regards


Raindance... That's it. Mine sounds just like the Cicada Beatles in the sweltering Durban December heat. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

